# Mit Brille wäre das nicht passiert!



## marioschreiber (25. Dezember 2002)

Da im Chat gerade das Thema darauf kam :

Nach Möglichkeit immer einen Hut mit Krempe oder Bascap und Polbrille tragen!







Lasst euch das Bild eine Warnung sein!


----------



## Borgon (25. Dezember 2002)

Ach du schei~~e,und das ohne Vorwarnung #t


----------



## Kalli Karpfen (25. Dezember 2002)

Wie war das noch: Noch son Ding und ich schau Dich nicht mehr an!


----------



## Maddin (25. Dezember 2002)

Aua............ #t


----------



## Guen (25. Dezember 2002)

Auuuuuu  ,Gänsehaut  #t !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Aalsepp (25. Dezember 2002)

Autsch.... #t


----------



## wolle (25. Dezember 2002)

da kommt freude auf #t


----------



## Allroundangler (25. Dezember 2002)

Na toll....autsch.....
Ich glaub der Mensch fast keine Fliegenrute mehr an.


----------



## angeltreff (25. Dezember 2002)

Das tut ja schon vom ansehen weh.  :c


----------



## marioschreiber (25. Dezember 2002)

Man könnte sagen der kann keine Fliegenrute mehr sehn.....

Lässt sich aber flicken:


----------



## Maddin (25. Dezember 2002)

Mir kam grad kurzfristig die Idee einer &quot;Snuff-Ecke&quot; im AB....so die schlimmsten Verletzungen beim Angeln......aber lieber nicht :v 

Ich glaube Bellyman hat auch so ein leckeres Bild in seinem Norwegenbericht..... #t


----------



## hardy (26. Dezember 2002)

hi,

mit solchen verletzungen kann ich leider nicht dienen, aber einen streamer habe ich auch schon im ohr gehabt. tat eigendlich gar nicht weh, nur der widerhaken war eben auch schon mit drin, blöd... also kumpel hat den haken völlig durchgesteckt und dann über dem widerhaken abgebrochen (geht ganz leicht mit dem richtigen!! werkzeug). haben tierisch abgelacht...aber wenn ich so das auge sehe, ich weiss nicht, der streamer hätte sicher einen tiefen krater geschlagen. werde in zukunft immer die brille aufsetzen!

gruss hardy


----------



## RaLoeck (26. Dezember 2002)

Wenn ich sowas sehe könnte ich heulen  :c  :c


----------



## hecht24 (26. Dezember 2002)

hm das sieht ja megauebel aus.
bin bisher gott sei dank von solchen unfaellen verschont geblieben.


----------



## fan__ta (26. Dezember 2002)

AUUUUAAAAAA!!!!!!!! verdammt noch mal,scheiße mann!! 
ich hab mir zwar auch gleich bei meinen ersten wurfversuchen  die fliege in den oberarm gejagt aber hat nicht mal geblutet... :g


----------



## Karpfenangler (26. Dezember 2002)

Ja, ja ... typisch Fliegenfischer :q  :q  :q


----------



## Laksos (27. Dezember 2002)

Na ja, solche schlimmeren Ausrutscher können beim Angeln ja regelmäßig immer wieder passieren!
Anhängend seht ihr ein Bild eines Mitanglers auf unserer &quot;Laksos&quot;, der beim Hochseefischen von einem Sandspierling ins Bein gebissen wurde und dessen Wunde sich infizierte. Das gute Teil mußte leider von uns selbst noch an Bord unter Deck abgenommen werden, weil kein *Dok *   da war!  :m


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Dezember 2002)

:q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Mühle (28. Dezember 2002)

Das ist ja ein Ding! Stelle ich mir auch sehr unangenehm vor. Habe bisher beim Fliegenfischen weder Hut noch Brille getragen, jetzt überleg ich&acute;s mir aber langsam auch.  #t


----------



## Brady (28. Dezember 2002)

@laksos
Bist wohl Augsburger Puppenkistenfan? lol


----------



## Laksos (29. Dezember 2002)

@Brady
Na klaro, aber &quot;Augsburger Puppenkiste FSK 18&quot;!!!  :m 
Im Ernst: Das Bild ist als naturgetreue (aber verkleinerte) Diorama-Nachbildung im Marinemuseum Karlskrona, Schweden, ausgestellt und stellt &acute;ne naturgetreue Szenennachstellung des Unterdecklebens auf &acute;nem schwedischen Schoner in Kriegszeiten um Anno Piefendeckel herum da!
Diese Szene sehen jeden Tag zahlreiche Kleinkinder und zartbeseitete Mütter in diesem Museum und stellen sich anschließend an die museumseigene Pier und würfeln was das Zeugs hält, (sorry)! - Aber so war&acute;n se halt, die alten Schweden!  :m


----------



## Bondex (30. Dezember 2002)

*immer Mütze auf!!!*

Geiles Foto....
hatte ich noch nie, dafür weiß ich was eine bleibeschwerte 6er Goldkopf mit richtig fetter Tungstonperle anrichtet, wenn man sie sich mit einer 7er Rute mit voller Wucht an den Hinterkopf ballert!!! erst hört man so ein zischendes Pfeifen, dann macht´s so komisch »kracks« und dann hört man sich sofort selber laut aufschreien, es sei denn die Fische beissen gerade, sodass man in sich hinein schreien muß aber das hilft nicht sogut gegen die Schmerzen...


----------



## Laksos (30. Dezember 2002)

Eigentlich hatte ich bereits mit 8 Jahren (!!!) mein brutales Coming Out:
Meine Patentante war zu Besuch und wollte mal meine ersten Angelversuche am Rhein begutachten. Ohne Rute, quasi mit &acute;ner Handleine (60er Schnur, 80er Sargblei und 1er Aalhaken), versuchte ich im Stile von Buffalo Bill durch wilde Lassokreise genug Energie aufzuladen, um ordentlich Weite für einen Gewaltwurf mitten in den Rheinstrom zu bekommen. Klar, irgendwann rutsche mir die Schnur durch die Finger, wurde länger, und zack! ..ich hatte nen mächtigen Brummer an der Leine, meine Patentante! Ich kann euch sagen; Tantenwaden können vielleicht bluten!  :m


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Dezember 2002)

Und ? 
Wie war der Drill ? :q


----------



## fan__ta (30. Dezember 2002)

also ich habe einmal im urlaub de haken in ein boot geschmissen und ihn in einem badeanzug verhakt!!
gut dass wir die besitzer von dem boot kennen,sonst wärs peinlich geworden.....


----------



## Laksos (30. Dezember 2002)

Big Game vom Feinsten! Und am Schluß &acute;ne ordentliche Watsch&acute;n vom Marlin!  :c  :q


----------



## alfnie (31. Dezember 2002)

... ich habe mir auch schon ettliche Schrammen eingehandelt, aber das Augen-Ding, das is ja 
BRRRRR .... und Gänsehaut hoch 3.

Ich schmeiss jedenfalls fortan nicht mehr mit Fliegen
rum, ohne was Brilliges auf der Nase. 


Grüsse aus Norwegen, alfnie


----------



## steve71 (10. Februar 2004)

....Der Kollege hat sich seine Fliege aber genau angesehen...
WIE FIES IST DAS DENN????? Kommt das Foto von Rotten.com?
Das wünscht man ja seinem schlimmsten Feind nicht! Gänsehaut!

Gruß Steve


----------



## gismowolf (10. Februar 2004)

Also ich könnte mir  N I E  vorstellen,ohne Polarisationsbrille 
zu fischen!Sei es jetzt mit Fliege,Spinner ,Schwimmer oder auch beim Pilken in Norge.Ohne Pol....brille ist man doch nur ein 
Angler mit halber Sicht.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Februar 2004)

Mann Mario -


hab gerade auf meine Tastatur :v :v :v 

Danke schön - ist das übel.

Hab immer ne Brille beim Flifien auf der Nase.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Februar 2004)

> Hab immer ne Brille beim Flifien auf der Nase


 .....:q  Ich auch :q :q :q 

@Mario...genau diesen fiesen Thread meinte ich


----------



## alberto (11. März 2004)

tja der hat es kommen sehen


----------



## Jani Brandl (11. März 2004)

Sieht ganz schön Lustig aus!


----------



## Jani Brandl (11. März 2004)

Aus der sicht des Auges meine ich!


----------



## sebastian (11. März 2004)

Danke das habe ich benötigt. So macht man Kinder Angst vorm angeln ... . Ich sterbe schon fast bei der Vorstellung.
*kotz* ein Auge wächst leider nicht mehr so zu wie eine Hand ...


----------



## Jani Brandl (11. März 2004)

*kotz* ein Auge wächst leider nicht mehr so zu wie eine Hand ...


I glabs a!


----------



## sebastian (11. März 2004)

Ich hab schon öfters Mörtel beim verputzen in die Augen bekommen das brennt auch höllisch aber sowas ????? besonders das Auge ist eh so empfindlich bah !


----------



## Crazyegg (11. März 2004)

och sieht doch harmlos aus.
wenn man ne laseroperation am auge hat ist das ähnlich^^ solange der net ins auge selbst rein ist und net all zu tief unter die hornhaut ist^^ dann heilt das auch wieder 
wenn net... joah.. tut mir echt leid für ihn/sie.

safety first! (d.h. brille tragen^^..und ich depp hab mir kontaktlinsen angeschafft!)


----------



## Fischbox (11. März 2004)

Lächerliche Aktion!!:q  Da lach ich mich doch tot. Hab mir im zarten Alter von gut 2 Jahren mal 'nen Kulli so richtig toll ins Auge gesteckt und bin seitdem abgehärtet. Wegen des blöden Hakens wär ich doch noch nicht mal zum Arzt gegangen. Der Onkel Augendoktor fühlt sich wegen einer solchen Lapalie doch noch belästigt:q :q  !!!



.....übles Ding. Weia:v :c !


----------



## hans66660 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit Brille wäre das nicht passiert!*

mit einem haken hatte ich noch keine richtige erfahrung gemacht, aber dafür mit einem blei,ich saß am kanal und angelte mit einem 15gr. blei ca. 2 meter weit draußen, wollte irgendwann denn köder überprüfen und bekam ein hänger, daraufhin riss ich mit der angel rum und siehe da, die montage löste sich samt blei und flog in die höhe, damit sie nicht in den baum hinter mir flog, riss ich die rute wieder herunter und das blei bescherte mir eine platzwunde auf dem hinterkopp. mit zwei stichen genäht


----------



## Bondex (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit Brille wäre das nicht passiert!*

@hans66660 
Glück gehabt, daß es kein Pilker war!!!!


----------



## Leif-Jesper (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit Brille wäre das nicht passiert!*

Laksos, ich kann deinen Anhang nicht finden|kopfkrat .


----------



## Trutta (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit Brille wäre das nicht passiert!*

Zum direkten Vergleich noch mal das Bild:







Das mit dem Auge ist ja halb so schlimm, aber die Schwanzfibern sind doch viiiel zu lang. 
Mit so einer schlecht gebundenen Fliege im Auge wäre ich beleidigt, 
auf die Proportionen sollte man schon achten !:q


----------



## Gnilftz (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit Brille wäre das nicht passiert!*



			
				Trutta schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Auge ist ja halb so schlimm, aber die Schwanzfibern sind doch viiiel zu lang.
> Mit so einer schlecht gebundenen Fliege im Auge wäre ich beleidigt,
> auf die Proportionen sollte man schon achten !:q



Er hätte lieber ein paar von seinen Wimpern einbinden sollen...    :q  :q


----------



## Red Hair (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit Brille wäre das nicht passiert!*

Was lernen wir mal wieder daraus?

Angler sind doch Eitel und befolgen nie die Ratschläge die man Ihnen gibt.

1. Fliegenangeln = Brille auf die Nase

2. Zu wohle des Fisches und deiner Gesundheit = Wiederhacken platt machen

Dies sind nur zwei Tips.

Na.... wer hält sich wenigsten daran? #t


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit Brille wäre das nicht passiert!*

Ich habe schon gehört, daß es Spezis gibt, welche komplett ohne Haken fischen, die reizt dann nur der Biß!


----------



## Red Hair (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit Brille wäre das nicht passiert!*

@ Bondex

Mmhh, vielleicht ist das der Grund warum ich nichts fange |kopfkrat 
Ich schaue mir nochmal ganz genau meine Fliegen an #6


----------

